# Singletrailer mir Babyschale



## sushy (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo, 

ich hab mal eine Frage an alle Singletrailer-Benutzer: 

Es heißt ja, die Babyschale wäre für Kinder ab ca. 3 Monaten geeignet. Jetzt liest man natürlich immer wieder die Kommentare von Leuten, die alle als Rabeneltern hinstellen, die ein Baby/Kind in einen Anhänger stecken. Aber jetzt mal an diejenigen, die das Teil wirklich nutzen: Wenn man sich auf Asphalt bewegt mit einem vollgefederten Anhänger und Babyschale liegt das Baby wahrscheinlich doch ruhiger als in jedem Kinderwagen, den ich über einen Feld- oder Waldweg schiebe, oder? Zumindest würde ich mir das so vorstellen. Dass ich mit so einem kleinen Kind keine langen Ausfahrten mache ist eh klar, im Gelände schon gar nicht, aber mal gemütlich auf Asphalt in den nächsten Biergarten oder mal 1-2h locker so durch die Gegend, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das irgendwelche Wirbelsäulenschäden verursacht. In der Schale liegt das Baby ja wie im Maxi Cosi und wenn man ein Baby darin im Auto transportiert sagt ja auch keiner was. Und dadurch, dass sich der Singletrailer mit in die Kurve legt sind ja auch die seitlich wirkenden Kräfte reduziert, im Gegensatz zu Anhängern mit 2 Rädern. 

Kann das jemand aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen? Wie gesagt, es geht nicht um Biketouren in dem Sinne, sondern einfach darum, mit dem Baby kürzere Strecken auch mal ohne Auto bewältigen zu können, und das ganz locker und gemütlich und auf Asphalt. Für längere Touren ist dann noch genug Zeit, wenn das Kind größer ist. Oder spricht da jetzt wirklich was dagegen, was ich übersehen habe?


----------



## epostampchamp (19. Mai 2010)

hallo, 

Ich hab nur den Standart Chariot mit Federung, also keinen Singletrailer. Wir haben zwei Kinder, im Dezember geboren und sie jeweils im Frühjahr in den Hänger gesetzt. Solang er gefedert ist und die Kinder angeschnallt sind, sehe ich keine Gefahren.

Im vergangenen Winter hab ich wie immer den mittlerweile 3-jährigen unangeschnallt in den Hänger gepackt, Schlitten an den Hänger gehängt, Snowboard für den Grossen, grosse Schneeschaufel hinten in den Hänger rein. Dann auf dem Weg zum Schlittenberg  einen etwa 40-cm grossen runden Eisbrocken übersehen.
Hänger ist umgekippt. Kind rausgeflogen. 10 Minuten Heulerei, sonst nix passiert.

Also IMMER ANSCHNALLEN

Hm, bin ich prädestiniert um Ratschläge zu erteilen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (19. Mai 2010)

sushy schrieb:


> Jetzt liest man natürlich immer wieder die Kommentare von Leuten, die alle als Rabeneltern hinstellen, die ein Baby/Kind in einen Anhänger stecken



So ein Käse. Wir haben von Anfang an den Chariot mit Babysitz benutzt, als Anhänger und parallel dazu auch als Kinderwagen. Der wird seitens des Herstellers auch genau für diesen Zweck freigegeben. 

Siehe hier: http://www.chariot.de/chariot/vom-ersten-tag-an/

Mit Babyschale im Singletrailer bist Du genauso auf der sicheren Seite. Persönlich gefällt mir der Chariot besser, aber das ist ja Geschmacksache.

Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## MMBici (19. Mai 2010)

sushy schrieb:


> Jetzt liest man natürlich immer wieder die Kommentare von Leuten, die alle als Rabeneltern hinstellen, die ein Baby/Kind in einen Anhänger stecken. Aber jetzt mal an diejenigen, die das Teil wirklich nutzen: Wenn man sich auf Asphalt bewegt mit einem vollgefederten Anhänger und Babyschale liegt das Baby wahrscheinlich doch ruhiger als in jedem Kinderwagen, den ich über einen Feld- oder Waldweg schiebe, oder?


Mit dieser Diskussion pro und contra Kinderanhänger im Babyalter kann man ganze Forenserver zum Absturz bringen. Wir haben unsere "Große" erstmals im Alter von etwa 6 Monaten in der Weber Babyschale im Singletrailer am Rennrad transportiert, aber auch nur deshalb, weil der Hänger vorher nicht lieferbar war.  Solange Du nicht über Wurzel- und Steinpisten rumpelst, dürfte alles im grünen Bereich bleiben. Anfangs nach Möglichkeit am besten zu zweit (Erwachsene) fahren, dann kann der Mitfahrer schnell erkennen, ob und was den Nachwuchs vielleicht beim Fahren stört. Verlängert außerdem den anfänglichen Tourenradius, wenn das Kiddie immer mal wieder Mamas oder Papas Gesicht sieht.


----------



## epostampchamp (19. Mai 2010)

noch ein Riesentipp, mit Zusatzgewicht (bei uns in Form von Flaschen) im Hänger fahren, dann spricht die Federung schneller an. Bei 5kg Kind plus 1 kg Schale reagiert die Blattfederung bei Chariot nämlich gar nicht.


----------



## sushy (19. Mai 2010)

Danke euch schonmal! 

Ich kann ja auch keinen rationalen Grund finden, der dagegen spricht. Wie gesagt, ein Kinderwagen auf nem Feldweg schaukelt und holpert ja auch. Und auf Asphalt gibts ja echt keine großen Erschütterungen. Aber da gibts ja immerwieder Diskussionen, was gehen soll und was nicht. Wir werdens ausprobieren und dann sehen wir schon, was die Kleine so mit macht. Kinder können sich ja auch durchaus äußern, wenn ihnen was nicht gefällt  

In den nächsten Tagen kommt unsere Kleine zur Welt und ich hoffe, dass wir dann Ende August guten Gewissens losstarten können! Wir sind schon sehr gespannt, wie das alles so wird!


----------



## Sentilo (19. Mai 2010)

sushy schrieb:


> In den nächsten Tagen kommt unsere Kleine zur Welt und ich hoffe, dass wir dann Ende August guten Gewissens losstarten können! Wir sind schon sehr gespannt, wie das alles so wird!


 
Hey Sushi,

alles Gute auf jeden Fall schon mal für die Geburt! Dein Rad wird wahrscheinlich in den nächsten Wochen etwas Staub ansetzen, aber so ab dem dritten Monat könnt Ihr schon einiges unternehmen, auch kleine Touren mit Hänger, z.B. zum schattigen Forst Kasten. Falls Ihr mal Unterstützung braucht in irgendeiner Form, mail mich gerne an. Wir sind auch im Münchner Süden. Ansonsten empfiehlt sich für Eltern/Kind-Fragen aller Art das Münchner Babynews.de-Forum. 

Good luck

Sentilo


----------



## sushy (20. Mai 2010)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Hey Sushi,
> 
> alles Gute auf jeden Fall schon mal für die Geburt! Dein Rad wird wahrscheinlich in den nächsten Wochen etwas Staub ansetzen, aber so ab dem dritten Monat könnt Ihr schon einiges unternehmen, auch kleine Touren mit Hänger, z.B. zum schattigen Forst Kasten. Falls Ihr mal Unterstützung braucht in irgendeiner Form, mail mich gerne an. Wir sind auch im Münchner Süden. Ansonsten empfiehlt sich für Eltern/Kind-Fragen aller Art das Münchner Babynews.de-Forum.
> 
> ...




Das ist lieb, vielen Dank! Es wird wohl eh etwas dauern, bis ich wieder auf meinem Sattel sitzen kann fürchte ich


----------



## Sentilo (20. Mai 2010)

sushy schrieb:


> Das ist lieb, vielen Dank! Es wird wohl eh etwas dauern, bis ich wieder auf meinem Sattel sitzen kann fürchte ich



Hmm ... verstehe ich das richtig, Sushy: DU kriegst das Kind? Na mach Dir mal keine Sorgen, Du wirst ganz schnell wieder fit. Die erste Zeit vergeht ohnehin wie im Fluge, und ab Herbst heißt es dann: Singletrailer anspannen, und los mit der Göre. Evtl. würde ich in einen besseren Sattel investieren, z.B. von SQlab. Der wird exakt auf Deine Anatomie zugeschnitten, in Mü.-Süd gibt's den z.B. hier: http://www.peilort.de/ 

Alles Gute

Sentilo


----------



## Porthos (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
also wir haben unseren Sohn schon ganz früh mit dem Singletrailer und der Weberschale transportiert (25km jeden Tag zur Kita und Arbeit). Erstmal auf Asphalt und Waldwegen ohne Wurzeln. Beim Singletrailer ist das wegen der genialen Federung überhaupt kein Problem. Kinderwagen haben eine viel schlechtere Federung... Unser Sohn hat zumindest immer seelig geschlafen!

Viele, die etwas gegen Babys im Kinderanhänger haben, kennen nur die Anhänger aus dem Baumarkt... und können sich z.B auch nicht vorstellen, das man mit einem Kinderanhänger wie dem Singletrailer später tatsächlich Treppen fahren kann ohne das das Kind hinterher vor Schmerzen schreit.

Unser Kind ist mittlerweile fast drei Jahre und hat Spaß beim Fahren. Worauf man dann allerdings im Gelände achten sollte, ist das das Kind auf holprigen Passagen nicht schläft, denn dann stabilisiert es sich ja nicht selber, wenn eine Wurzel kommt.


Grüße
Porthos


----------



## Tandemtreiber (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo

Wir haben unsere Tochter mit 6 oder 8 Wochen das erste mal im Singletrailer spazierengefahren. hat ihr sehr gut gefallen, nach einiger Zeit war das besser als Autofahren, da die kleinen in den Maxi Cosi sehr warm liegen.

Der Tipp mit dem zusatzgewicht kann ich nur bestätigen, den Dämpfer auf die 5-6kg abzustimmen, so das der Singletrailer richtig federt ist nicht ganz einfach (oder ich war nur zu blöd).

Viel Spaß mit Kind und Trailer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sushy (8. Juli 2010)

So, unsere Kleine ist jetzt 6 Wochen alt. Demnächst werden wir uns dann mal den Singletrailer gönnen und dann mit Babyschale mal kurze Strecken ausprobieren. Hab keine Lust, bei dem Wetter überall mit dem Auto hin zu fahren. Babyschale haben wir schon. Ich freu mich schon! Hoffentlich mag sie es.


----------



## Sentilo (8. Juli 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Sushy!!

Und nur zu! Die Kleine wird's bestimmt spannend finden, wie alles in ihrer großen neuen Welt.

Singletrailer scheinen sich übrigens rumzusprechen. Am Wochenende hab ich am Sylvenstein sogar ein Paar mit zwei Singletrailern losziehen sehen. 

Viele Grüße & alles Gute!

Sentilo


P.S.: Anhängerfahren macht süchtig! Unser Filius hat jetzt schon seinen eigenen (wenn auch keinen Singletrailer ...):


----------



## cube stereo (3. Mai 2011)

Habe single Trailer zu verkaufen aus 2008
guter zustand
Erbitte Angebote
PLZ 922..


----------

